# Jan 21 2012 NJ Snow Plowing Videos



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

First plow of the season ken? Nice videos!!


Tom


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Yes it has been a long wait. Had about 3-4 inches here thats all. But enough to go out.


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

ken643;1423733 said:


> Thanks, Yes it has been a long wait. Had about 3-4 inches here thats all. But enough to go out.


Thats awesome! Got about 7 by me! Its a nice feeling to get behind the ol' plow!

Tom


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Definatly a nice little storm.


----------



## Chris92789 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great music!


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice video's. Plowing to some good tunes. Never thought Earth Wind & Fire, would be some plowin music LOL!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks I prefer more mello tunes plowing, But then again i'm not that young anymore. I had a little Frank Sinatra playing as well. LOL


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just figured out how to edit and add captions to the videos, pretty simple. You tube is great!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, I forgot how maneuverable a Jeep is! Looks like you've got a good gig goin!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jeeps really are amazing. I used to use pickups, I even thought about getting a new Fisher XLS for my New F350 but glad i didnt, no need for it really and no snow this year so far. My friend has Jeeps talked me into it and they are little tanks when it comes to snow plowing, they might not push deep real heavy wet snow, but if you go more often you can maintain it so it doesnt get so deep. I can turn around in driveways etc...


----------

